# 2012 (Biggest Loser) Tug Weight Loss Thread



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't seen one of these since 2010 and thought it would be fun to setup a new weight loss thread.

After having gotten through the holidays and after a recent visit to the doctor for the annual scolding it is time for me to take some action.

Lets see how much as a group we can all lose by April 15th. If we get at least 9 people signed up by January 31st we can setup small teams to have some friendly competition.

If you are in, be prepared to let us know every other week the percentage of your weight loss. To do that, take the amount you have lost and divide it by your initial starting weight. This way, no one has to divulge their weight or even how much they have lost (unless you really want to ).

So who is in this year?

P.s. Feel free to share recipes, tips or anything else you may think is may be helpful to your fellow Tuggers.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 19, 2012)

Count me in...GREAT Idea!!!!!!  I need a little push.


----------



## DorotaG (Jan 19, 2012)

I am in too! Anything to help me get motivated. I learned in the past that a good support group is very important for me. We can do it!


----------



## am1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Weight loss is not a competition.  It is more important to do it at ones own pace in a healthy way.  Encouragement and help is what is needed.

% loss is not a good way to measure success.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 19, 2012)

Are guys welcome?

I just looked up my height and weight(i'm about 6'2" 215lbs) yesterday on this website

http://www.halls.md/ideal-weight/body.htm

and it turns out i'm atleast 10-20lbs overweight

I've just switch from drinking about 600 calories of soda a day to only water, losing 20lbs by april would be awesome...


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sign me up!


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in!  I lost alot of weight a few years ago and have been mostly successful in keeping it off.  Then in 2011, everything went wrong.  I think it is peri-menopause hormones because I can gain at the drop of the hat but can't get it back off.  I could use some encouragement!

Hope that isn't TMI.  

Deb


----------



## pjrose (Jan 19, 2012)

Me Me Me!

I don't need to win a competition, I just need to lose ..... and lately it's been going up not down.  Having some online support may help!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 19, 2012)

down into the 220s now myself...cant believe what I looked like in that nightline video that started it all for me!


----------



## Pat H (Jan 19, 2012)

I have made a resolution to lose 10 lbs by 3/24 which is a big girls trip to the Caymans. My second goal is a total of 20 by the end of June. I know the first 10 is very doable but the second is going to be very tough. I really like to eat so I need to increase my physical activity a lot.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to jump in myself this time!  (OK, maybe I'll plop in.  )

I have a funny feeling, though, that Tugging may be part of my problem.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 20, 2012)

Sign me up.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 20, 2012)

> I have a funny feeling, though, that Tugging may be part of my problem.



I resemble that remark.  

Okay, so I am in, too.  But we are going to Orlando today for two weeks.  I have no scale available to me, nor will I find one.  

My goal is to lose about 15 pounds by March's Maui trip, specifically 3/17.  

I am going to continue with my low-carb diet, which works well for me.  I have gotten over my cravings for potatoes, bread, breakfast cereal (eggs is the diet every day), and all sugar, including fruit.  

I eat mostly fish, chicken, beef, some pork, eggs, cheese, and salad/ veggies every day, and it's been slow and steady over the past year.  My blood pressure is down (off my meds), my stamina is way up, and I have lost 32 pounds this last year.  

I highly recommend Dana Carpender's books, including her biggest cookbook.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 20, 2012)

Count me in!  Put on way too much weight laying around recovering from knee surgery.  Need to get back into walking everyday and some type of exercise program.  Oh, and eating less and more healthy would be a big goal for me!!  So if we could share recipes that would help out.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to start with Weight Watchers and heading to the gym every other day for at least 20 minutes (to start) on the elliptical machine (bad knees from my cheerleading days and genetics).  Count me in; a group working together is greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 20, 2012)

I am in! 

I am not necessarily in it to win a contest, BUT, the support it great and doing it with others always provides encouragement...I have been loosing slowly but steadily for the past year...not really dieting, just trying to exercise regularly and eat healthily. 

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 20, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ... I am going to continue with my low-carb diet, which works well for me.
> ...
> I highly recommend Dana Carpender's books, including her biggest cookbook.



Have you checked out lowcarbfriends?

I'm with you, back to the low-carb, or should I say, good-carb diet.
I felt my best on that program, lost a bunch of weight, and blood work was great.  Probably ate more veggies and salads than most folks do.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 20, 2012)

Add me in!! I just joined the Y. I start Monday.  I tried Curves, but didn't like it.  .  shaggy


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 21, 2012)

Count me in. Always nice to have to report to someone. I am already down about 9% since mid October. My intentions for mid April are about another 6%.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay so here's what I've done since signing up; went to the Y and got on the elliptical machine for 20 minutes two days in a row.  Then I came home and ate potato chips (I gotta get them out of the house!).  It's a balancing game.


----------



## Elan (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in.  My goals are to drop 3% by 3/23 and 6% by 5/31.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2012)

dmharris said:


> Okay so here's what I've done since signing up; went to the Y and got on the elliptical machine for 20 minutes two days in a row.  Then I came home and ate potato chips (I gotta get them out of the house!).  It's a balancing game.



I feel the pain. I CRAVE potato chips. I especially love BBQ and sour cream and onion chips. It sounds bad but I could eat a whole bag (not the small ones) all in one sitting. Pacing myself was never easy. Of course this is why I am having to take action now.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Elan said:


> I'm in.  My goals are to drop 3% by 3/23 and 6% by 5/31.



Hey Elan.... I have 3/23 initial goal as well!

And and early June goal ....I lost last year and have been maintaining for several months a 17% loss. 

I likely have more to go than you and I am targeting a 6+% by 3/23! 

Good luck. keep checking in everyone!


----------



## kpitch (Jan 22, 2012)

I have had great results with www.sparkpeople.com.   After completing your profile and indicating your goal weight, it tells you how many calories should be consumed each day to meet your goal.  There is a food tracker, support forums and recipes.  Good luck everyone!

Kathy

I forgot to mention that it is a free website.


----------



## chellej (Jan 22, 2012)

Count me in too.  I also use spark people and have lost 20 lbs since summer.
I have kind of stalled out....didn't gain over the holidays but didn't loose either.

Have to have at least half of my thyroid out next month and am a little worried what that will do.

I wanted to loose another 30 lbs by May but think I will have to back that off to 20.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jan 22, 2012)

...as an FYI, another way to collect data is to sign up at loseit.com (its free).  

You can set goals and the software will tell you how many calories per day to consume to meet the goal by the specified deadline. You can easily log food to track daily calories and cart it to the target calorie consumption.

It also allows you to "add friends" like facebook to share progress.


----------



## DorotaG (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been going to the gym for about 2 weeks now, 4-5 times a week. I eat more often, smaller and healthier meals (mostly lean protein, veggies, fruit, plenty of water and VERY LITTLE SALT). First week I only lost about 1 lb, but this last week I am at 6 lbs!!!!      Still plenty to loose though.   
My first goal deadline is April 1st (Grand Cayman trip) and second June 9th (my DD HS graduation!). I want to be at goal and maintaining by August 15 - our 20th anniversary.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 30, 2012)

*I'm In*

Between the holidays and our trip to Hawaii, I am up 4 pounds.  I'd like to lose 10 before our trip to Cabo in mid April.

Last year I ran a made up "Y Tri". This year my Y Tri will consist of 3 miles elliptical at an intensity sufficient to burn 350 calories, 1/2 mile swim, and a 10 mile bike (on my clunky mountain bike that I bought at a garage sale for $37.50) outdoors on moderately hilly terrain.  Will complete this in 2 hours or less.  Will run my Tri sometime in the first 2 weeks of April.

Training goals help me tremendously.  If you've not tried this, it's a good trick.  State your goal publicly- here, on FB, at work, tell your mother, or something similar.  Once it's out there, I'm pretty likely to follow through.

H


----------



## BevL (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm in too.  Like Heathpack, holidays and our trip to Hawaii have me up about six pounds.  I lost about 35 last year.  Counting the six I've gained I'd like to lose another 20 for a total loss of 50, most of it before our trip in April to Palm Springs.

Just have to get back on track.

Also, for those who are really serious about wanting to monitor their weight even while travelling, I bought one of these little scales.  I did gain about four pounds while we were away in Hawaii but I think weighing every day (which I do at home too) did help me restrain myself somewhat.

Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/NewlineNY-Step-Travel-Bathroom-Scale/dp/B004V8EBOI


----------



## Pat H (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't been doing very well on the exercise part. I have lost 2 lbs though. 3/23 is a popular date for meeting goals. That's the day before I leave for the Caymans so it's my target day as well.


----------



## Whirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I have not really made much progress yet. Went shopping and plan to do some prep so I have lots of healthy choices available to me for meals and snacks and to pack lunch for the office without having to do too much planning or thinking. Prep is really important for me. 

For me the KEY is the consistent and intense exercise. Without it, my weight barely budges. It doesnt go up as I have maintained through the holidays and for several months, but  I need to get back to more rigorous exercise to go down.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 30, 2012)

So... is there to be some type of structure to this challenge?  I don't watch TV and am not aware of any procedure.

I've spent many years loosely following Weight Watchers but appreciate any tips.  I came home from Argentina with a broken arm, am still recovering and my exercise is non-existent.  I feel more depressed, the less active I am.  Ack!

My eating is pretty good.  Now I just have to reverse the 2011 damage.

Deb


----------



## heathpack (Jan 31, 2012)

*Who did what today towards your goal?*

This am I went to the gym to bike & swim.  Biked 7.5 miles at a light to moderate resistance, 34:03, about 200 cal.  Swam 12 laps (crawl) in 14:32. About 100 calories burned.  Sixteen laps is half a mile.  I am pretty new to swimming, yesterday I swam 10 laps.  Previously I was swimming with fins, they came off last week, todays distance is my farthest without fins, although I was swimming a mile with fins.  Hopefully will work up to the full half mile by this weekend, then can work on improving time.

We also planned dinner: Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Hoisin Glaze, Sesame Glazed Baby Bok Choy and leftover rice from last night.

Tonight is also Xbox bowling night at our house.  Lol, that should burn about 12 calories.

H


----------



## pjrose (Jan 31, 2012)

heathpack said:


> This am I went to the gym to bike & swim.  Biked 7.5 miles at a light to moderate resistance, 34:03, about 200 cal.  Swam 12 laps (crawl) in 14:32. About 100 calories burned.  Sixteen laps is half a mile.  I am pretty new to swimming, yesterday I swam 10 laps.  Previously I was swimming with fins, they came off last week, todays distance is my farthest without fins, although I was swimming a mile with fins.  Hopefully will work up to the full half mile by this weekend, then can work on improving time.
> 
> We also planned dinner: Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Hoisin Glaze, Sesame Glazed Baby Bok Choy and leftover rice from last night.
> 
> ...



Heath, you sound like superwoman!  All that exercise, and on other threads all that yummy food, and of course work and TUG. 
Keep it up!  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 1, 2012)

Count me in too!  I have lost 4 pounds so far and only have 50 left to go.  My goal is 10# by 2/10, maintain for a week in WDW and then another 10# by our cruise on 3/11.  After that, I will probably have to start over.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't go out for lunch today, does that count?


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 2, 2012)

I always have the best intentions, but I guess I let life get in the way.
Stressful day at work, family health issues, tired, I just bagged the treadmill tonight.  I know, not the right thing to do.  But I read a previous post by chellej and compared to her, I don't have any excuse.  Bad girl!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

Since starting this thread I am down 14lbs. Using myfitnesspal.com to keep a food and exercises diary.


----------



## Elan (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Since starting this thread I am down 14lbs. Using myfitnesspal.com to keep a food and exercises diary.



  Oh, you mean we were supposed to start already?   

  Nicely done.  Keep it up!


----------



## DorotaG (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Since starting this thread I am down 14lbs. Using myfitnesspal.com to keep a food and exercises diary.



Wow! 14 lbs!!!!!!!!! Great job! I am down 8 lbs, but I am very proud of myself for sticking with the exercise. My diet is much better too, but I have occasional lapses. 
Keep up a good work! Congratulations!


----------



## heathpack (Feb 2, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Since starting this thread I am down 14lbs. Using myfitnesspal.com to keep a food and exercises diary.



Men!  Well at least I can take comfort in the fact that women have recently been scientifically shown to be better parkers.

Except that I backed Mr. H's car into a pole in the gym parking garage this AM....  I am in hot water now.  He is trying to be nice but you can see the look on his face: What is wrong with you?!

Did swim a full 1/2 mile in 22 min though, and 3 miles on elliptical at moderate to high resistance.

H


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 2, 2012)

I have lost 56 lbs in the last 18 months.  I swim 5 days a week and have just engaged a trainer for two days of weights per week.  And, I love that many timeshares have fitness rooms.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 2, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> I have lost 56 lbs in the last 18 months.  I swim 5 days a week and have just engaged a trainer for two days of weights per week.  And, I love that many timeshares have fitness rooms.



Extremely impressed.

I was just thinking this AM: we're going to be 2 weeks in Cabo, mostly lazing around.  I wonder though, if maybe I can take up something new during that time?  I'll have to see what, if anything, is possible.  Maybe yoga or Pilates?  We are at the Grand Mayan then Welk Sirenia del Mar, at least at the Grand Mayan I suspect there will be some sort of fitness program.

H


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you, and good luck!


----------



## DorotaG (Feb 2, 2012)

OK, I am getting serious too! I need to loose about 60 lbs! I just signed up for 90 days challenge at my health club (Lifetime Fitness). It starts on February 4. My weight in is this Sunday :ignore: ...  Wish me luck!


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck!!  Yo​u can do this!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Men!



My wife says the same thing, though she is down 11lbs. Working on this together.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 2, 2012)

Elan said:


> Oh, you mean we were supposed to start already?
> 
> Nicely done.  Keep it up!



With you on that!  

I thought it was to start the 31st, and since this is only the 2nd, and my WW weigh-in is tomorrow  , I figured that would be close enough!  Anyway, that's when I'm starting!


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 2, 2012)

Ha Ha, I loved Elan's post, too.
Was kinda hoping we would all plot our strategies together for a while, then someone would yell, "On your marks, get set...."

But noooooooooo, it appears there are several already out the gate!

Seriously, congrats to those of you who are on a roll!  (Oops, maybe 'roll' wasn't a good word to use.)


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Feb 3, 2012)

Did we start yet????


----------



## Elan (Feb 3, 2012)

This would be easier if I hadn't gotten that french fry cutter I requested for Xmas.  I blame my wife!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 3, 2012)

*OK, count me in too*

I have been attending WW meetings and making progress slowly since mid-September, but we are in Mazatlan for 6 weeks ending on 2/18 when I will go back to meetings. I have been swimming about a mile a day most days and we have chosen our food for our unit carefully so that our choices are healthy.  I am hoping that I will find out that I have lost some weight upon my return home. I don't see a scale in the gym.  I was down 17 lbs. when we left home so I hope I can see progress. I will follow this thread and join all of you in our "glorious quest"....I want to stay healthy so I can be part of our children's and grandchildren's lives...I want to continue to enjoy travelling to our timeshares as we move more fully into full retirement... 
This thread is a good support thread for all of us. thanks for starting it....
DonnaD


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2012)

Elan said:


> This would be easier if I hadn't gotten that french fry cutter I requested for Xmas.  I blame my wife!



Hey, It coulda been worse. You might have asked for and received a pie maker or home brewing outfit. You can oven-bake the fries. Not entirely harmless, but better than those at the Arctic Circle.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Feb 3, 2012)

pjrose said:


> With you on that!
> 
> I thought it was to start the 31st, and since this is only the 2nd, and my WW weigh-in is tomorrow  , I figured that would be close enough!  Anyway, that's when I'm starting!



ok, I weighed in today.  It wasn't good, but I suppose that just gives me more of a challenge.

So the plan was to start today.....why, oh why did DH decide to make baked ziti for dinner?      

At least I was too full of ziti to get popcorn at the movies!

But then there's Sunday.....I'm making wings (simmered briefly first to get rid of some fat, and then roasted on a rack so more will drip off, I hope), and mini-pies (see Jim's post above LOL).  So many challenges.....


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry guys and gals. I determined after the huge number of people that said they were in, there was no way I could keep track of anything, let alone teams for friendly competition.  

Our local grocery store had beef tenderloin on sale for $6.99/lb. I trimmed it and cut it in to filets myself. So, tonight for dinner we had a baked potato with fat free sour cream, corn, and I made a pan sauce with some mushrooms. It was great. We don't get filet at restaurants because it was always so expensive for what you got. This was much cheaper and better for us than the ribeye at Outback Steakhouse.

It is now about portion sizes for us. Before when we would each have a big ole ribeye, now we will have a 5oz filet. We will still have some ribeye, but will split one every once and a while instead.

As for those BBQ potato chips that I crave, where a serving is 1oz, in the past I would probably eat 4 or 5, you can't eat just one  . Proper portion is now our focus. So one serving every couple weeks is better. I can still have what I like, but just need to control how much of it I eat. We know we have to make this a lifestyle change in order for it to work long term.

MyFitnessPal is great as long as you are willing to log your food intake. It will keep track of calories, fat, sodium, protein, and other nutritional data. You set it up with your information and it sets your daily targets for you. We aim to get as close to all of those targets as we can.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2012)

pjrose said:


> ok, I weighed in today.  It wasn't good, but I suppose that just gives me more of a challenge.
> 
> So the plan was to start today.....why, oh why did DH decide to make baked ziti for dinner?
> 
> ...



By not frying the wings, you are cutting out a lot of calories and fat. However, wings are not the best chicken because of the dark meat and high amount of skin in proportion to the meat. That said, I still love chicken wings and won't want to deprive myself too long. Though of course I like mine breaded and fried. Those will be out except for the extremely special occasion.

Now instead of 12 breaded and fried wing with buttery buffalo sauce, it will be six baked wings with a sweet chili sauce. Still not great, but much better.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> By not frying the wings, you are cutting out a lot of calories and fat. However, wings are not the best chicken because of the dark meat and high amount of skin in proportion to the meat. That said, I still love chicken wings and won't want to deprive myself too long. Though of course I like mine breaded and fried. Those will be out except for the extremely special occasion.
> 
> Now instead of 12 breaded and fried wing with buttery buffalo sauce, it will be six baked wings with a sweet chili sauce. Still not great, but much better.



Mine get no sauce - I sprinkle the raw wing sections with either Good Seasons Italian Dressing mix, or Hidden Valley Ranch ditto, and/or chili powder, onion powder, and garlic powder.  That's it.  Maybe have some fat-free or low-fat dressings available for dips.

And you're right, they aren't the best meat - but I only eat them about once a year.  The ones that our grocery sells in a big frozen bag are HUGE - four sections is plenty.


----------



## Elan (Feb 4, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Hey, It coulda been worse. You might have asked for and received a pie maker or home brewing outfit. You can oven-bake the fries. Not entirely harmless, but better than those at the Arctic Circle.
> 
> Jim



  Yeah, if she'd bought me a still, I'd really be in trouble.   

  I _could_ bake the fries, but after my daughter informed me that my double-fried homemade fries blew away McDonalds, it's gonna be hard to do 'em any other way.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 4, 2012)

Elan said:


> Yeah, if she'd bought me a still, I'd really be in trouble.
> 
> I _could_ bake the fries, but after my daughter informed me that my double-fried homemade fries blew away McDonalds, it's gonna be hard to do 'em any other way.



While you're at it, you might as well double fry em in duck fat.  That would seriously taste the best.  Ooh, and then whip yourself up a nice garlic aioli.  If you're going to eat the calories, they might as well be the tastiest possible.

THEN hit the gym.  For 2 hours.

H


----------



## Elan (Feb 4, 2012)

heathpack said:


> While you're at it, you might as well double fry em in duck fat.  That would seriously taste the best.  Ooh, and then whip yourself up a nice garlic aioli.  If you're going to eat the calories, they might as well be the tastiest possible.
> 
> THEN hit the gym.  For 2 hours.
> 
> H



  We've done the garlic fries.  And sweet potato fries.  All fantastic.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2012)

Elan said:


> Yeah, if she'd bought me a still, I'd really be in trouble.
> 
> I _could_ bake the fries, but after my daughter informed me that my double-fried homemade fries blew away McDonalds, it's gonna be hard to do 'em any other way.



Nothing beats double fried home made french fries. I cut the fries and let them soak in cold water for a while, then fry them for about 10 minutes at 325, then turn up the heat to 375-400 and flash fry them for about a minute and a half to two minutes. Just add the cheese curds and gravy and it is perfect.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2012)

Elan said:


> We've done the garlic fries.  And sweet potato fries.  All fantastic.



We also do (well did) the garlic Parmesan fries. I usually clarify some butter, then stir in some Parmesan cheese and garlic power. Drizzle over the fries and voila.

This thread really isn't helping with the weight loss...


----------



## Elan (Feb 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Nothing beats double fried home made french fries. I cut the fries and let them soak in cold water for a while, then fry them for about 10 minutes at 325, then turn up the heat to 375-400 and flash fry them for about a minute and a half to two minutes. Just add the cheese curds and gravy and it is perfect.



  I also soak in cold water to remove as much starch as possible.  Sometimes even overnight.  

  Haven't tried the cheese curds and gravy, but sounds good.  

  Is this still the weight loss thread?


----------



## Elan (Feb 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> We also do (well did) the garlic Parmesan fries. I usually clarify some butter, then stir in some Parmesan cheese and garlic power. Drizzle over the fries and voila.
> 
> This thread really isn't helping with the weight loss...



  We use minced garlic, butter and chopped fresh parsley for garlic fries.  Adding the parm seems like it would help with adhesion.  May have to try that next.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 4, 2012)

Good News:  Walked four hours yesterday- at Disneyland

Bad News:  consumed one giant corn dog and a large percentage of an over-large bag of kettle corn

Good News: Went to gym this am.  Elliptical 3.2 mi, 350 cal, 34 min.  Cognizant of the corn dog and still feeling peppy after the elliptical session, swam a full mile.  First half mile steady pace, 22:38.  Second half mile, swam "fast" (for me) every 2nd half lap, 17:54.  It is possible that I miscounted laps and only swam 14 laps in the second half- looking at the time, I would say that is likely.  I thought it was going to take me a really long time to build up to a full mile swimming.  I would love to knock that mile swim time down to 35 min.  But first things first: my April Y Tri.

H


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 4, 2012)

Been on a diet since 5/2 so have a head start , down, 88 LBS.... more to go...I do the gym 6 days a week. I tried to break my all time best cardio workout yesterday and did it.
Stairmaster
level 2/3
80 minutes
1001 calories burned. 


I average about 500 a day but figured what the hell.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 4, 2012)

Fletch said:


> Been on a diet since 5/2 so have a head start , down, 88 LBS.... more to go...I do the gym 6 days a week. I tried to break my all time best cardio workout yesterday and did it.
> Stairmaster
> level 2/3
> 80 minutes
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## pjrose (Feb 4, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Nothing beats double fried home made french fries. I cut the fries and let them soak in cold water for a while, then fry them for about 10 minutes at 325, then turn up the heat to 375-400 and flash fry them for about a minute and a half to two minutes. Just add the cheese curds and gravy and it is perfect.



I thought this was a way of supporting ourselves through weight loss - just reading about these is making me gain weight LOL!


----------



## BevL (Feb 4, 2012)

Fries, cheese curds and gravy = poutine.

Just ate one tonight - am preloading before I start my diet Monday.  I eat about two a year.  I think I can still hear my arteries screaming!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay, tonight it was a split chicken breast with an overnight spice rub. Pan seared and then finished in the oven. Whipped up one large boiled potato and with a little salt and about a quarter cup of 2% evaporated milk. Great "mashed potatoes". Also some whole wheat pasta with cut up mushrooms cut, slowly poured in some evaporated milk over medium heat and then added a little Parmesan cheese. All quite good and rather filling.

Also spent 30 minutes on the treadmill at the gym.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 6, 2012)

Biked 15 miles yesterday in 1:28 on my clunky $37.50 mountain bike.

Weigh-in this am: one pound lost in week 1.  The game plan in one pound per week.  So far, so good.

H


----------



## heathpack (Feb 7, 2012)

Elliptical 2.85 miles, 315 cal in 30:00
Then swimming 1/2 mile in 19:36

About 500 cal overall.

H


----------



## Kaye (Feb 8, 2012)

Haven't heard in almost 3 weeks - what's up!  Okay, just starting to read TUG again (been off awhile), although LT member.  Joined WW last month, not doing great on the scale - YET.  Following the diet, but maybe not getting in ENOUGH points (isn't that wierd, because I'm eating all the time).  

I'm a Type 2 diabetic, and no control of my sugars.  In the past month, my sugars have dropped about 50-60 points, so I'm definitely succeeding in the right direction.  Controlling the diabetes is my ultimate goal - weight loss is only a portion of this.  Scale wise, at home, I've lost 15 lbs since November.

Would love to read other's efforts, even if no team competition took off.

Favorite go-to items - NEW FAVORITE - 0% fat greek yogurt  with strawberries and small amount of granola - all new to my diet, but CRAVING this stuff.  Just once per day, but forget desert  - just put this in front of me.

And, peanut butter.  Okay, I know - go light.  But WW has always been about taking some small amount of good fat, and peanut butter apparently has it.  And, when I work out, I crave this.  Fortunately, a little has always been good enough for me, but again - making room in the diet for this stuff.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 9, 2012)

*Secret Weapons?*



Kaye said:


> Haven't heard in almost 3 weeks - what's up!  Okay, just starting to read TUG again (been off awhile), although LT member.  Joined WW last month, not doing great on the scale - YET.  Following the diet, but maybe not getting in ENOUGH points (isn't that wierd, because I'm eating all the time).
> 
> I'm a Type 2 diabetic, and no control of my sugars.  In the past month, my sugars have dropped about 50-60 points, so I'm definitely succeeding in the right direction.  Controlling the diabetes is my ultimate goal - weight loss is only a portion of this.  Scale wise, at home, I've lost 15 lbs since November.
> 
> ...



Interesting post, Kaye, about the Greek yogurt.  Last year I lost 35 pounds and Greek yogurt with strawberries and some crunchy Kashi is one of my secret diet weapons.






I love this stuff.  6oz Fage 0% Greek yogurt, 1/4 cup frozen supermarket brand sliced strawberries, 2 T Kashi Go Lean Crunch, about 150 calories.  It is my standard lunch dessert.  Why is this such a great diet food?  Mostly the trick is that Greek yogurt is much higher in protein than regular yogurt, which for most people translates to better satiety.  I also think the lack of sugar helps a bit, I find this very refreshing but most commercially sweetened yogurts cloyingly sweet.  I also really like the crunch, it gives a nice textural contrast.

Anyone else have any good secret weapons to share?

H


----------



## heathpack (Feb 13, 2012)

Scrapped out a 3000 cal deficit last week despite an overwhelming urge to snack (which I mostly succumbed to, damn you Cheez-Its!).

Swam about 1.75 miles, biked 15.5 miles, ellipticaled about 10 miles, walked about 5 miles, XBox Kinect Zen Energied 20 min (Tai Chi like exercise), plus XBox Kinect bowled 6 games.  Total calories burned about 2400.  Exercise is my only hope.

Am a total of 1.5 pounds down since TUG BL started.  I lost all the easy weight last year.  Now every pound seems to fight for its life!

H


----------



## Elan (Feb 13, 2012)

Started last Monday (finally).  Down 1.2lbs as of this morning.  That's 25% of my first goal.  Just need to keep going at a pound per week.  The first goal should be a piece of cake (pun intended).  Prior experience has shown that the second goal will be very difficult.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 23, 2012)

After a less-than-stellar week that mostly revolved around a box of cheez-its and Mr. H's dutiful replacement of said box when we "ran out," this week is off to a better start.  Not as much time in the gym as I'd like (very busy at work), but nutritionally doing better.

Have lost 2#, but it has been a battle.

I did set the course for the 10 mile bike ride as part of the Tri.  I needed a 10 mile route that ends at the gym, however I only live 3 miles from the gym.  It took a few weeks of trial & error to get that straight.

I got a Groupon this week for a training gym- $25 for a month, it's a complicated set up that includes an initial assessment, a schedule of trainer led small classes, a nutritional plan, and pre-set programs on fitness machines like the elliptical or stair stepper.  Good timing, I will use this as a boot camp for the next month.

H


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2012)

Since starting this topic on January 18th, I am down 72lbs as of today. Mainly doing this on changing my eating habits and paying attention to nutrition and portion control. Have also been going to the gym fairly regularly, but not as often as I should be. Doctor has taken my off of my blood pressure medication but still on cholestoral meds, hope to be off those by the end of the year.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 14, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Since starting this topic on January 18th, I am down 72lbs as of today. Mainly doing this on changing my eating habits and paying attention to nutrition and portion control. Have also been going to the gym fairly regularly, but not as often as I should be. Doctor has taken my off of my blood pressure medication but still on cholestoral meds, hope to be off those by the end of the year.



Holy Cow!  That is amazing, incredible! Congratulations, and what an inspiration to many.


----------



## catwgirl (May 14, 2012)

Wow, that is incredible!  Good for you!


----------



## lvhmbh (May 14, 2012)

Well, that has inspired me!  I have about 15 to lose and fell off the WW wagon.  Like my wine to much!  Now I'll whine about my wine as neighbor and I have vowed - no booze for at least 5 days and then we'll renew our vow!  WW always says to start small.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 15, 2012)

Wish I could join you in the wine whining.  That's a tough one and surprising how the calories add up.


----------



## SDKath (May 15, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Since starting this topic on January 18th, I am down 72lbs as of today. Mainly doing this on changing my eating habits and paying attention to nutrition and portion control. Have also been going to the gym fairly regularly, but not as often as I should be. Doctor has taken my off of my blood pressure medication but still on cholestoral meds, hope to be off those by the end of the year.



Oh my goodness, congratulations!!!  Would you ever consider posting pix??  I would LOVE to see your before and afters!  It is soooo inspiring!


----------



## Elan (May 15, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Since starting this topic on January 18th, I am down 72lbs as of today. Mainly doing this on changing my eating habits and paying attention to nutrition and portion control. Have also been going to the gym fairly regularly, but not as often as I should be. Doctor has taken my off of my blood pressure medication but still on cholestoral meds, hope to be off those by the end of the year.



  I'll add my congratulations.  That's an impressive accomplishment and you should be commended.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2012)

Dioxide,

Those are impressive results indeed and certainly motivational !!  Congratulations. 


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Why I Step On The Scale One -- 1 -- Time Every Morning.*

Click here.

Denial is not just a famous river in Egypt. 

Meanwhile, thanks to the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_, I am currently at 215*.*4 -- down from 250 at the doctor's office last March, when the doctor said to quit eating desserts & drink my coffee black. 

_Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_, inspired by Dr. Phil but not written or endorsed by him, is _No Second Helpings & No Desserts & No Snacks Between Meals (Except A Piece Of Fruit If I Get So Hungry That My Stomach Thinks My Throat Was Cut.)_

Working out at the gym several times each week helps, but in my case that did nothing until I also started abiding by the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_. 

Some of my old friends from high school days, still living, are likewise going with diet & exercise for weight control & blood sugar regulation.  I compare notes with those guys regularly, but we are not in any kind of a contest.  I am just trying to stay ahead of the undertaker as long as I can. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (Aug 6, 2012)

Great job.  I started my program for weight loss (extreme but it worked for me) in July of 2011 and by March of 2012 had lost 50 pounds.

I've actually lost close to five pounds more since that time.  I eat what I want, when I want, I just eat different things than I used to - most of the time.  Try to walk about three miles four to give times a week and I walk pretty fast and I'm hoping to add some weight training in the fall.

I weigh myself every day as well.  I don't freak out over a pound or two but I have a point where it's time to definitely cut back a serving a day of starchy type foods for a few days and focus on fruit, vegetables and lean protein.

I hope I never have to go on another "diet" in my life.  I too am not competing with anybody but I want to keep myself as healthy as I reasonably can so I can look after myself and my husband as we age.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 20, 2012)

*That Was Then.  This Is Now.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I am currently at 215*.*4


210*.*6 this morning.  

So far so good. 

But backslide potential will be high when The Chief Of Staff & I take our week-long Las Vegas timeshare vacation next month -- all those great 24-7 overeating opportunities plus the world-famous Las Vegas devil-may-care attitude.  

I've got to guard against making excuses in advance.

So it goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 20, 2012)

Wine is a problem? The wacky weed seems to be a bigger problem among a friend or two of mine. One friend several months ago, made the pledge to go clean for several months. She no longer had the midnight munchies and lost 15 lbs the first month (with no exercise); haven't touched base with her recently as her personality/ADHD is raging now without her street treatment.

Again, this is NOT a personal experience ... but I do follow the eat less and am down 10+ pounds in the last 4 months (and down last year also about 15 lbs). Sugar control is my major issue which is really restricting a lot of carbs as I don't drink sodas & juices or eat desserts very often - perfer water. I try to steam fresh veggies, too.


----------



## BevL (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know about everybody else but summer was a challenge.  I did well in July, but had the grandkids and some time off in August and definitely overdid the eating (and not healthy eating) and underdid the exercise.  

It's amazing how quickly the good habits can be replaced with not so good and how hard it is to get back in the groove.  But I've lost about five of the eight pounds I gained and am back within my comfort zone.  

I've taken up pole walking too - it's definitely a better workout than walking alone so I'm hoping that helps a bit.

Let's all keep it up as we head into winter - sometimes a challenge to keep the exercise up if you're an outdoors activity type.

Great job everybody.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 20, 2012)

It is amazing how people on the other side of the continent, who I have never met, inspire me in so many different ways..  

I don't think I will lose any weight in Vegas, but I will keep the liquid carbs to a minimum and not make a stop at the Bacchanal buffet... I'll probably be walking about 5 miles per day along the strip which should help a bit as well...


----------



## bjones9942 (Sep 20, 2012)

I started my diet this April.  Got a good start when my back went out and I couldn't get up to cook ... lost 20 lbs. in the first month!

I have a three stage plan.  First was to cut down on the daily calories.  I try to do 1500/day max.  Most of the time I make it, and my weekly count has always been in line.  Second stage was increasing the exercise.  Bought a fitbit (http://www.fitbit.com) and have added two walks to my weekday routine.  Weekends I'm still a couch potato!  Overall I've lost 42 lbs.  Am averaging 1 to 2 a week now.  Still have a dozen or so until I hit my goal weight of 140.  Stage three will be watching nutrition, and I'll start it when I hit my goal weight and go on the 2000 calories/day maintenance routine.

I crave fast food hamburgers.  Otherwise, I'm just a little hungry all the time


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am now down over 110lbs. I have slowly been increasing my calories, but with about 20 more pounds to go I am still on a 1lb a week calorie deficit.


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 6, 2012)

Yesterday I weighed in at 209.6.  It was the first time I have been sub 210 since 1989.  My high was 273 three years ago.

For me the keys have been exercise and portion control.  Good luck to all of my fellow losers!


----------



## BevL (Oct 6, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I am now down over 110lbs. I have slowly been increasing my calories, but with about 20 more pounds to go I am still on a 1lb a week calorie deficit.





Gophesjo said:


> Yesterday I weighed in at 209.6.  It was the first time I have been sub 210 since 1989.  My high was 273 three years ago.
> 
> For me the keys have been exercise and portion control.  Good luck to all of my fellow losers!



Those are amazing stats - congratulations.

It's, well, staggering to think of carrying around a 110 pound or 63 pound sack isn't it?  Yet that's what each of you have cast off.  Your body thanks you.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 6, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I am now down over 110lbs. I have slowly been increasing my calories, but with about 20 more pounds to go I am still on a 1lb a week calorie deficit.



Very impressed


----------



## heathpack (Oct 6, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Yesterday I weighed in at 209.6.  It was the first time I have been sub 210 since 1989.  My high was 273 three years ago.
> 
> For me the keys have been exercise and portion control.  Good luck to all of my fellow losers!



Impressed again


----------



## pjrose (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations to the big losers!  Those are some impressive results.  I haven't yet succeeded in beating the night eating, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging words!!


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 7, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Mainly doing this on changing my eating habits and paying attention to nutrition and portion control



The most impressive part is the doing it just by changing your eating habits.  Congratulations!

After the, now closed, 'Fat Lady on a Plane' posting I joined Take Shape for Life, associated with Medifast, in May.  Now down 52 pounds and visited my doctor this week. All my tests came back in great ranges.  I was normal in most before but they have all improved, and he was thrilled with the loss.  I finished my first half marathon an have one schedule every month for the next 4 months.  I still would like to lose at least 10 more pounds but am happy with the progress.  Even better on my last plane flight I decided to sit in the middle seat because I was sure I was not going to spill over on anyone else's space.  Turns out it was only 2 seats to the row but just knowing I didn't have to worry about it anymore still made it worth it. :whoopie:


----------



## heathpack (Oct 8, 2012)

jlr10 said:


> The most impressive part is the doing it just by changing your eating habits.  Congratulations!
> 
> After the, now closed, 'Fat Lady on a Plane' posting I joined Take Shape for Life, associated with Medifast, in May.  Now down 52 pounds and visited my doctor this week. All my tests came back in great ranges.  I was normal in most before but they have all improved, and he was thrilled with the loss.  I finished my first half marathon an have one schedule every month for the next 4 months.  I still would like to lose at least 10 more pounds but am happy with the progress.  Even better on my last plane flight I decided to sit in the middle seat because I was sure I was not going to spill over on anyone else's space.  Turns out it was only 2 seats to the row but just knowing I didn't have to worry about it anymore still made it worth it. :whoopie:



Triply impressed!


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 8, 2012)

Moi Aussi - Godspeed on the last ten pounds...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 8, 2012)

*Pigging Out All Week In Las Vegas.*

Ellis Island sirloin steak special -- twice. 

South Point buffet. 

Hash House A Go Go, 2 times -- at Imperial Palace the day after we got here, at "M" Casino the day before we head home.

Colossal ham & eggs special at Irene's. 

M.O. all week has been to limit pig-outs to once daily & stay away from between-meal snacks.  

Meanwhile, I am keeping up with daily exercise at the timeshare workout room -- Hamster Wheel on alternate days + moving iron on in-between days.  (I'm too feeble to pump iron.  But I can & do move iron.  So it goes.)

Next time I step on the scale will be 2 days from now, back home.  That will be the moment of truth, revealing the undeniable consequences of pigging out in Las Vegas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 9, 2012)

Alan, at first I thought the links you provided would take us to wonderful, drool-producing photos of the food you actually ordered.  Kinda like Heathpack's photos.  :hysterical:

At least the 'Hash House a Go-Go' came through for us. Yum!  (Now what was the topic of this thread?)


----------



## heathpack (Oct 9, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Alan, at first I thought the links you provided would take us to wonderful, drool-producing photos of the food you actually ordered.  Kinda like Heathpack's photos.  :hysterical:
> 
> At least the 'Hash House a Go-Go' came through for us. Yum!  (Now what was the topic of this thread?)



Ha, ha, I went to Hash House a Go Go and got the chicken & waffles.  The
service was bad, the food was ok and abundant.





H


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 9, 2012)

*I Partly Resemble That Remark.*




heathpack said:


> Ha, ha, I went to Hash House a Go Go and got the chicken & waffles.  The
> service was bad, the food was ok and abundant.


We got good service at both locations -- slightly better at Imperial Palace than at "M" Casino, but good service any way you shake it. And the food was yummy at both locations.  (Atmosphere & decor at "M" Casino were head & shoulders better than at Imperial Palace.  But that's another story.)

Next time I eat at Hash House A Go Go (if there is a next time) I will order off the sr. citz. menu.  It offers smaller portions than what's on the regular menu -- still humongous, but not as jynormous as the regular-menu size. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 10, 2012)

*Could Have Been Worse.*



AwayWeGo said:


> Next time I step on the scale will be 2 days from now, back home.  That will be the moment of truth, revealing the undeniable consequences of pigging out in Las Vegas.


211●6​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (Oct 10, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> 211.6
> 
> Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.[/FONT][/SIZE][/RIGHT]



That's really great, Alan.  Looks like your strategy worked - only a pound.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2012)

ill get in on this too.

ever since nov of 08 (when that ABC nightline show aired)...I was topping out at 290ish lbs and a 44" waist....now nearly 4 years later, im at 225...and wearing a 36 pant.

sorry, but its nearly my birthday and im feeling good this year =)

(and after looking at that chicken and waffle meal above, Im pretty sure I just gained 4 lbs)


----------



## bjones9942 (Oct 17, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> ill get in on this too.
> 
> ever since nov of 08 (when that ABC nightline show aired)...I was topping out at 290ish lbs and a 44" waist....now nearly 4 years later, im at 225...and wearing a 36 pant.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 17, 2012)

I am down 43 lbs since the beginning of the year. 

I am working out and following the Pam Anderson inspired diet, "No Bread, No Men."

What else can you do when you get divorced. I have been busy working, working out, and catching up with the dog for a few hour in the evening.  Not ready or willing to really date yet.

Ok in my defense, I will never be one of those 115 lbs female.  For those who don't know me I am 6' 0" tall, large frame.  I can nearly palm a basketball as I have mitts for hands. The last time my weight was 115 I was 8 years old and 5 ' 6".

Even back when I worked out like crazy, roller bladed 10 miles a day home from work (3 seasons anyway), went to WW and watched every calorie I ate, I was still 180 - 200 lbs.  It is hard to make a frame that tall and large weight that little.   I managed to be as skinny as I ever was in my adult life.  I was a size 12. Never any smaller.  So that is my starting point.

But this was all pre illness and pre arthritis and pre knee injury. Now I am trying to work out with all of the above and it gets much harder when you are getting older.  But I am trying. 

As long as I keep making progress I will be happy.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 17, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> ever since nov of 08 (when that ABC nightline show aired)...I was topping out at 290ish lbs and a 44" waist....now nearly 4 years later, im at 225...and wearing a 36 pant.



Good for you, Brian! You must be very tall, I wear 36's, but am 195#. Oh, down from 230 when I retired. The result of eating my own cooking and a little less sedentary lifestyle. Little else.

If I'd quit looking at Heathpack's food photos, another 10# would disappear.

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 17, 2012)

*36 Is As 36 Does.*




TUGBrian said:


> 225...and wearing a 36 pant.


There is not much size consistency in men's trousers, slacks, shorts, jeans, etc. -- not only from brand to brand but from style to style of the same brand.  

I can fit into some 36s with just a little room to spare.  Some other 36s, I can't even fasten around the middle.

Sizing is so inconsistent that I can't even count on, say, Dockers running reliably loose while Wranglers (say) tend to fit tight.  I'm not saying those brands do or don't, just trying to illustrate the problem.  In the real world some Dockers & some Wranglers fit tight at the same time that other Dockers & Wranglers fit loose.  

And if 36 is too tight, I can't just move up to 37, which would most likely be OK.  When 36 won't fit, the next larger size I can try is 38, which falls off if I don't hold it up or bunches up around the middle when snugged by my belt. 

If just 1 clothing company started offering odd-number waist sizes, they would have a major serious competitive edge.  

Of the millions of people out there of the male persuasion, many hundreds of thousands could wear odd-number waist sizes more comfortably than what's available now -- surely enough for the clothing makers to continue taking advantage of their accustomed economies of scale because they would sell lots & lots of 35s & 37s & 39s & 41s, etc. 

Meanwhile, consistent & accurate sizing under the current even-number-only system remains an unattainable goal. 

Good thing the stores have try-on booths. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 18, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am down 43 lbs since the beginning of the year.
> 
> I am working out and following the Pam Anderson inspired diet, "No Bread, No Men."
> 
> ...



Congrats!  Honestly, for your height and frame, I would think 180-200 lbs would be an ideal low-end weight so even a bit higher would be reasonable. 
I'm 5'8" and believe the guidelines say my upper limit is like 165 or so.  

Tall is beautiful (and has better views).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Slow Progress.*




AwayWeGo said:


> 211●6​


210●0​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2013)

got down to 224 at one point...now i hover right at 228/230ish

i must have donated 20+ bags of XXL clothing last year....the change is incredible from being on nightline back in 08!

cant believe I went from a 44" waist...to 34"


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Size Matters.*




TUGBrian said:


> I went from a 44" waist...to 34"


I will never see 34 again. 

Right now, 38 is way too loose & 36 is snug. 

Meanwhile, The Chief Of Staff wants me to start wearing golf shirts in size L, instead of XL.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## heathpack (Mar 14, 2013)

In Sept 2010, I set a goal of losing 40 pounds.  I lost 35, was happy and plateau-ed.  I was ok with the plateau, because the weight loss was pretty easy to maintain and the extra effort to get the remaining 5 pounds off really didnt seem worth it.  But then I slacked off a bit and regained 5 pounds over a 6 month period of time.

So in Jan, I recommitted myself to the original goal and I'm almost there- just 1.5 pounds to go.  I set a training goal of running a "virtual" triathlon- a 14 mile bike, a 3/4 mi swim and 4 miles on the elliptical.  I bought a new bike, took up weight training and started yoga once a week.  The "triathlon' will take place April 26 at my local YMCA and the surrounding bike paths.

I use a calorie counting app and according to that I have burned 11,582 calories in the last 4 weeks alone.  I really like to eat, so exercise is where its at for me.  I bike two-three days a week, swim twice, lift weights (currently10,000 pounds per session, all upper body, abs and lumbar spine, not bad for a girl) twice a week, elliptical once or twice a week, yoga once a week and take one day per week off.  I also walk to/from the train station on weekdays and sneak out if I get a little break between things at work for another 20-30 min walk during the day.

Having an awesome time with the training, and I LOVE the new bike.

H


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2013)

Still Sooo impressed with you guys (and gals). When I stopped collecting a paycheck, and began being the chief cook around here, my weight dropped from about 230 pretty easily down to 190ish. Over the subsequent 4 years, 10 lbs have crept back, but I still hold at under 200. Not great, but comfortable and easy. Some goes away in Summer, and comes back to it's spot above the belt in Winter.

The dog does his part by bringing his leash a couple of times a day, rain or shine or snow and ice. It helps with the motivation.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> I will never see 34 again.
> 
> Right now, 38 is way too loose & 36 is snug.
> 
> ...



i think its in the different jean sizing!

there are some lee jeans i can wear in 34...and 36 is stupid loose

then i have some levis that 36 perfect...and 34 is well...not gonna fit :rofl:


I still claim 34!


----------



## BevL (Mar 14, 2013)

Okay, I will pitch in here.  Had lost 50 pounds as of March of 2012.  Breezed through the summer, lots of walking, easy to eat healthily.

Then had some "stuff" to deal with in the fall and suddenly cookies and candies were my new best friend!!

I cut out alcohol three months ago and I feel much better for it.  Eating pretty well again  and have lost half of the 12 to 15 pounds I'd gained.  I figure I should have it licked by the end of April and I am determined not to repeat the same thing.  

It's a struggle but worth it.  It won't get any easier putting it off.

Heathpack, your exercise regime is amazing!!  I am seriously analyzing my schedule to try to fit in some strength/weight training.  It's just the time commitment that has me worried as I can do my pole walking for cardio any time, whereas I have to schedule more closely going somewhere to actually work out.  But it's inspirational, that's for sure.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 15, 2013)

BevL said:


> Okay, I will pitch in here.  Had lost 50 pounds as of March of 2012.  Breezed through the summer, lots of walking, easy to eat healthily.
> 
> Then had some "stuff" to deal with in the fall and suddenly cookies and candies were my new best friend!!
> 
> ...



Walking is actually my biggest calorie burner- I have the kind of job in which I wear sneakers to work.  So I can literally walk whenever without needing a shower or taking much time out from my day.  Walking to/from train station is 40 minutes round trip, and if I can sneak another 20 min in somewhere during the day, suddenly I have walked an hour without even noticing.

The Y is a 5 min drive from my house or a 15 minute bike on the bike path, so I am lucky there.  Our Y has this computer system for the weight room.  Your trainer goes in with you on your first visit and sets your weights and range of motion.  Then the computer beeps when you are at the top of your ROM and then again at the bottom. It also tells you if you are lifting too fast or too slow.  The computer tallies total weight lifted at the end of the session, which is why I know how that I am now lifting 10,000 pounds per session.

I didn't use to like weights but now I find it very repetitive and zen.  I also like the zen of lap swimming and I find yoga very mellow mentally (but not physically).

The Y in my town is a very good deal- $35/mo.  That includes unlimited classes (I just do yoga), unlimited meetings with your trainer, a weight room, cardio room, pool and computerized fitness tracking system.  I also joined the Masters Swim program which is $7.50 for a 90 minute coached swim work out.  I am lucky to live in a town with a really nice aquatic center (way better pool than the Y, $4 per session for lap swim) and a gazillion bike paths.  I can leave my house, ride 1 block to the bike path and then ride on bike paths for many hours.

I work 11 hour days (+/-), but only Mon-Thurs.  I go to the gym usually 3 work mornings per week for weights, swimming and elliptical.  Friday is yoga/weights in the morning and later a bike ride if I have the time and feel up to it.  Sat is the 90 min coached swim.  Sunday is the day for a long bike ride.

It's all pretty doable really.

H


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 15, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark, But It Makes No Difference.  (Go Figure.)*




heathpack said:


> I really like to eat, so exercise is where its at for me.


I was working out daily at the gym approximately 1 year with no discernable weight loss despite alternating cardio (bike, elliptical) on some days & moving iron (Natilus-style machines) on in-between days.  (I am too puny to pump iron.  I just move iron.)

Despite that, my weight stayed pretty much unchanged until I went back to the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ & stuck to it consistently, despite a few memorable holiday setbacks & a couple of regrettable Las Vegas backslides.

The _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ was not devised or endorsed by Dr. Phil.  He doesn't even know about it, as such.  It derived from a commercial-break teaser quiz on the prime-time special kicking off Dr. Phil's syndicated daily TV show several years ago. At break, the screen asked how much weight a person gains over 1 year by adding just 1 donut every day to what the person regularly eats anyhow.  After the commercials, the screen gave the answer*:* _Thirty -- 30 -- pounds !_

If that is true, then _subtracting_ 1 donut (or the caloric equivalent) from what I regularly eat every day should result in losing 30 pounds over the course of 1 year.  

That led to what I call the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ -- No 2nd helpings.  No desserts.  No liquor.  No beer.  No wine.  No soda pop, etc.  No snacks between meals.  (Unless I get so hungry my stomach thinks my throat has been cut.  Then I can eat an apple or orange or banana or peach or pear, etc.)

Exercise alone just made me hungrier.  Exercise + _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_, applied consistently with few slips (really, only a very few), got results.  

So far, so good.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## BevL (Mar 15, 2013)

heathpack said:


> It's all pretty doable really.
> 
> H



Well, that makes it sound easy!!  Not really but no more excuses especially since I"m self-employed so am master of my own schedule

Thanks for the Y suggesteion.  We don't have a Y but have an excellent community rec centre with all the facilities you described.  Hubby went there for seniors aqua fitness - great for his mobility level and it was pleasant but not at all a challenge.  I don't know why I hadn't thought of that as opposed to private fitness place, which is more expensive.

But your post has inspired me to take a look at the class schedule and I am going to commit to a three month pass.  Reasonable cost and they have trainers although you have to pay for a session if I get to a point where I want to do some actual weight training.

I will never "find" the time, but I am determined to "make" the time.

Thanks, Alan, for resurrecting this post.  Now that I have "put it out there" that I"m going to get working on the fitness end for three months, it will be a big push - I hate to fail and accountability is a huge motivator for me.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 15, 2013)

I reached my goal weight of losing the 63 pounds in December, and just finished my 7 half marathon since last June.  I went from walking a 3 hour and 36 minute  half to a running a 2 hour and 20 minute half.  I am aiming for a 2:15 on the anniversary of  my first half marathon last year in June of this year.  DH and I are going to do some running in Kauai in May to see how we do in the humidity.  If we do okay we might run the Kauai half marathon next year to celebrate our 30th anniversary.  He is still in a little bit of shock that I finally got off the couch and started moving.

At 53 I realize I may not be able to run for long, but as long as I can I am going to enjoy it.  The added advantage is that I can eat more calories, especially since I am trying to keep them mostly healthy.  I feel the best I ever have in my  life.  - Thanks fat lady on the plane :whoopie:


----------



## BevL (Mar 16, 2013)

jlr10 said:


> I reached my goal weight of losing the 63 pounds in December, and just finished my 7 half marathon since last June.  I went from walking a 3 hour and 36 minute  half to a running a 2 hour and 20 minute half.  I am aiming for a 2:15 on the anniversary of  my first half marathon last year in June of this year.  DH and I are going to do some running in Kauai in May to see how we do in the humidity.  If we do okay we might run the Kauai half marathon next year to celebrate our 30th anniversary.  He is still in a little bit of shock that I finally got off the couch and started moving.
> 
> At 53 I realize I may not be able to run for long, but as long as I can I am going to enjoy it.  The added advantage is that I can eat more calories, especially since I am trying to keep them mostly healthy.  I feel the best I ever have in my  life.  - Thanks fat lady on the plane :whoopie:



Whoop, 63 pounds, that's amazing!!  And I am so envious of runners.  It's so much cooler than walking and they just have that, "I'm in the zone," look.  What a great way to celebrate your anniversary - I'm sure you will accomplish it.

And 50 is the new 40, or is it 30?  Anyway, I firmly believe that many of us are a lot younger in our 50s than our parents were.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 16, 2013)

I too am very impressed both by 63 pounds and by running.  I was afraid to take up running b/c of impact on the knees.  So I elliptical instead.  But running outdoors in the sunshine is very appealing.

I'm glad something good came of the lady-on-a-plane situation!

H


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Backslid Again.*




AwayWeGo said:


> I went back to the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ & stuck to it consistently, despite a few memorable holiday setbacks & a couple of regrettable Las Vegas backslides.


Pigged out all afternoon & all evening at St. Patrick's Day party (1 day early). 

Nobody's perfect. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2013)

As of this this morning, about 14 months after starting my new lifestyle, I am down 133lbs. Two weeks ago I actually hit the goal weight that I had set last year.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, totally amazing, Dioxide!  Congrats big time!

Edited to add:  I just realized you were the OP for this thread over a year ago, and that's when you started your journey.  Double kudos!   And to think what I could have done if I had just jumped in when you did.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 17, 2013)

Dioxide, I believe you posted a while back that you lost your weight with mostly portion control.  Anything else?  Did you take up or continue and form of exercise?

I am so blown away by these big weight loss numbers.  Y'all are GOOD!

H


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2013)

heathpack said:


> Dioxide, I believe you posted a while back that you lost your weight with mostly portion control.  Anything else?  Did you take up or continue and form of exercise?
> 
> I am so blown away by these big weight loss numbers.  Y'all are GOOD!
> 
> H



Over the last four months I have not stepped foot in the gym. Sad considering I am paying for it. Always keep saying I will try to make it in but never do. So it has pretty much been all about portion control and counting calories through myfitnesspal. My take on it is that weight loss is 80% mental, 15% diet, and 5% exercise/fitness. Of course if one wants a toned lean physique, then the exercise vs. the diet is more like 10% to 10%. Diet is still still big as you can't eat like crap and exercise your way to a great physique.


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2013)

That is amazing, Dioxide.  I was hoping you would post that you were still doing well.  

Good point about the mental part of "dieting".  Agree totally and when folks ask me "How'd you lose the weight," my stock answer is that it's 90 percent mental as most of us know how to lose weight - eat less and better, move more.  The more you move, the more you can eat.  But if your head's not completely in the game, it's almost impossible.  

And Alan, don't beat yourself up - sounds like you're living by the 90/10 rule - 90 percent of the time you eat well, move as much as you can, the 10 percent won't do too much harm.  

Great job, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 25, 2013)

*Slow Progress Is Still Progress.*




AwayWeGo said:


> 210●0​


207●2​
Plus, I have switched to size 36 trousers.  

Even so, it is still a daily struggle.  The risk of pig-out is ever-present.

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Paying The Price For Pigging Out All Week In Las Vegas.*




AwayWeGo said:


> The risk of pig-out is ever-present.


Seven days of Las Vegas buffets & steak houses & ice cream parlors & I don't know what-all took my weight up to 214*●*6.  

By returning to the straight & narrow since then, I'm down to 211*●*0 as of this morning.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2013)

There is a little pig-out tendency hereabouts too- along with a depression-era parents' chiding to "Clean your plate". A few months ago there was a short series on PBS about a '5-2 Fast-Diet'. The premise is that you eat 'normally' 5 days a week and do a modified fast on 2 other non-consecutive days. That way there is no missing your favorites- ice cream, beer, steak, whatever. You just don't do those on 'fast' days when you limit yourself to 500 cal. for women and 600 for the guys.

It isn't a quick weight loss strategy, but loss, it is. Last August at my physical, I weighed 205. Today it was 192 and a pant size less. DW has seen similar results- though if I posted the numbers in public forum she'd wring my neck.

We both tend towards the round, and hate denial of gustatory pleasures but feel that we can live with this- even on cruises and when traveling.

Check it out: http://thefastdiet.co.uk/

Jim

Jim


----------



## Elan (Nov 14, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> There is a little pig-out tendency hereabouts too- along with a depression-era parents' chiding to "Clean your plate". A few months ago there was a short series on PBS about a '5-2 Fast-Diet'. The premise is that you eat 'normally' 5 days a week and do a modified fast on 2 other non-consecutive days. That way there is no missing your favorites- ice cream, beer, steak, whatever. You just don't do those on 'fast' days when you limit yourself to 500 cal. for women and 600 for the guys.
> 
> It isn't a quick weight loss strategy, but loss, it is. Last August at my physical, I weighed 205. Today it was 192 and a pant size less. DW has seen similar results- though if I posted the numbers in public forum she'd wring my neck.
> 
> ...



  How hungry do you feel on the 600 cal days?  I think that might kill me....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Normally Is As Normally Does.*




Passepartout said:


> The premise is that you eat 'normally' 5 days a week and do a modified fast on 2 other non-consecutive days.


My problem with normal is that I normally eat too much -- not so much extra helpings, etc., at mealtimes, but too many snax & goodies between meals. 

That's why the _Dr. Phil Fat Folks Diet_ works better around here -- no 2nd helpings, no desserts, no between-meal snax -- unless I get so hungry my stomach thinks my throat has been cut, & then I can have an apple or banana or some such. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 14, 2013)

Elan said:


> How hungry do you feel on the 600 cal days?  I think that might kill me....



Really no hunger pangs at all. We usually have a brunch of an egg + a white and some veggie omelet and 1/2 a grapefruit 10-11 a.m. then a big salad and 3-4 oz piece of chicken or fish or 7-10 shrimps for dinner. 

You can do a variety of veggie soups, bouillon, all the coffee, tea, etc. you want. There are some sample menus in the link I provided and whole cookbooks based on fast days if you are adventurous.

Yeah, in the evenings I'd like a beer or glass of wine, or a snack in front of the TV, but it's just for one day, and you can go back to whatever passes for normal tomorrow.

One would think that on 'feast days' people would really pig out, but it is shown that people tend to go less than 10% above their baseline calorie intake. Not enough over to upset the overall calorie reduction for a week's time. Over time, you will lose weight.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 7, 2014)

*The News Is Not Good -- Long-Term Weight Loss Confirmed Almost Impossible.*

Click here for the bad news. 

Read it & weep. 

I am not giving up -- yet. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I gained 4 pounds pigging out on vacation in Las Vegas last fall, then 5 more pounds at home after that.  I lost 4 of those more recent 5 pounds, so now I need to lose 5 pounds just to get back to where I was when I got on the plane to go to Las Vegas.  Vanity is my main reason for limiting food intake & going to the gym faithfully.  A better reason is staying ahead of the undertaker as long as possible.  One true health-related motive is wanting to guard against diabetes (if that's possible).  I would be lousy at managing diabetes if I had it or got it.  I'd rather prevent getting it, or at least lower the odds of getting it.  Meanwhile, I'm doing about the best I can.  I don't think I have it in me to eat much less or exercise much more  So it goes.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2014)

We got back home from a 3 week trip to Asia, including 2 weeks of binge eating on a cruise. Both DW and I came home 3-4% above when we left. We went back to the 5-2 regime outlined above, and I can report that in 2 weeks since returning, all but a pound has happily gone away.

I can live with it.

Jim


----------



## TSPam (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,
For me it is almost always about sugar and starches. If I can stay away from sugar and all of the grains/starchy vegetables then I loose weight and keep it off. I can eat as much meat and fat as possible and I feel good and the weight stays off. I have had to teach myself that treats are fat and meat and berries not cake and potato chips.
For my body I just can never eat those carbs. Others can but for me it must be a permanent removal.

I now cook with almond flour and honey so my cookies are a protein food and I can eat them for breakfast.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2014)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> For me it is almost always about sugar and starches. If I can stay away from sugar and all of the grains/starchy vegetables then I loose weight and keep it off. I can eat as much meat and fat as possible and I feel good and the weight stays off. I have had to teach myself that treats are fat and meat and berries not cake and potato chips.
> For my body I just can never eat those carbs. Others can but for me it must be a permanent removal.
> 
> I now cook with almond flour and honey so my cookies are a protein food and I can eat them for breakfast.



I'm also getting into baking with almond/coconut flour, etc., but honey?
Isn't that also considered a high-glycemic sugar?


----------



## BevL (Jun 8, 2014)

Struggling here a bit too with emotional eatng to the tune of about 8 pounds, but am going to start the 5:2 program, I think that will be a good fit for me.  I have been just not going to my three fitness classes a week but will start walking - easier to fit in to what is a hellish schedule.

Thank you for resurrecting this thread - it is the public accountability that I need and I'll probably check back in in a few weeks.

Take care all.


----------

